# Most popular Poncho



## patchz

Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


----------



## mkilcoyne

I can see why this is tagged "Most Popular"! Just lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sweetsue

and any colour/s too!
Thanks, I like it. Football colours anybody?


----------



## sweetsue

Oh we will have to remember to take a copy of the picture. Are there instructions for putting the pieces together or do we just have to follow the picture?


----------



## patchz

the pattern for putting the squares together is in the download.
but the one I made I put the squares where I liked.
you could also change from moss st to eyelets or any other print you liked. join prints and different colours to make an unique outfit


----------



## sweetsue

The download is only 1 page showing how many squares to make not how to put them together.



patchz said:


> the pattern for putting the squares together is in the download.
> but the one I made I put the squares where I liked.
> you could also change from moss st to eyelets or any other print you liked. join prints and different colours to make an unique outfit


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful and could be so much fun to make and the options are endless, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pamk

Actually I only get one page in the download. Only how to do the 4 stitches. If there is a second page with assembly, that would really help me. I have never assembled a project before. Thanks in advance, this was just what I was looking for. Thank you


----------



## patchz

sorry I forget page 2 so here it is.
how to assemble


----------



## memphismimi

I cant seem to download Page 2 (instructions for putting together) What to do??? thanks


----------



## patchz

give it a couple of minutes and the try again


----------



## memphismimi

Got it, thanks. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## RobynMay

That is a lovely pattern. I can't find the 2nd page but think I can work it OK from the picture.
thank you for posting.


----------



## Myrle

Regarding sharing patterns - do we have to be careful about breaching copyright rules ? Just wondered - I have not noticed a discussion on this topic and do not know what rules apply on 
this forum.


----------



## sweetsue

There has been lots of comments regarding this topic. And yes, you should only provide links not direct downloads to patterns.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=copyright&u=&s=0



KnittingVal said:


> Regarding sharing patterns - do we have to be careful about breaching copyright rules ? Just wondered - I have not noticed a discussion on this topic and do not know what rules apply on
> this forum.


----------



## vtblume

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I will be making this one for myself! I think I will pass on the fringe, and do some other edging if needed, but am very excited to give it a try.


----------



## pamjlee

patchz said:


> sorry I forget page 2 so here it is.
> how to assemble


The download comes up really small and I am having trouble seeing it. Would you have a link for it or some more info on where you got the pattern? It really is lovely and I think my daughter would love one.

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Dlclose

mkilcoyne said:


> I can see why this is tagged "Most Popular"! Just lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dlclose

sweetsue said:


> and any colour/s too!
> Thanks, I like it. Football colours anybody?


What a great idea!!


----------



## tookie

I love this poncho, but cannot download either page. Darn! Could you share where to get the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## kashka

There's no " how to put it all together and the knitting around the neck".


----------



## maxjones

I got blank pages from the download. Do you have a link to the pattern, please?


----------



## Dlclose

patchz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


I can open this pattern on my i pad but can't print from it. I cannot open it on my computer. So can you tell me where to get the original pattern?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thanks - love it


----------



## sues4hrts

patchz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


Thanks for sharing...love this poncho...but sadly I cannot open in this format. Is there a place to get this pattern?


----------



## tejido

Very beutiful poncho but impossible to open the link.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??


----------



## Cindylu

How lovely and so kind of you to share with KP members !! Thank you !!


----------



## barbyjones

Thanks for the pattern. This is beautiful.


----------



## donna47304

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??


It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.

Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.


----------



## sues4hrts

donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much...can't wait to get started.


----------



## tejido

thank you


----------



## JeannieQuilter

In the picture, there seems to be way more than 17 stitches per square. Also the gauge at 12.5 sts and 23 rows to 10 cm doesn't seem possible with Patons Inca yarn.

Is there a problem here, or something I'm not seeing?


----------



## yona

Thank you so much for posting this great Poncho. Gets ur imagination going to try a different border instead of the fringes, and maybe some different stitches for squares like lace, cable or some other pattern stitch you've been wanting to try.


----------



## kneonknitter

patchz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


Very nice!


----------



## maxjones

Thank you for taking the time to post the alternate document! I love the pattern and its versatility.


----------



## Andrea in TN

thanks for the pattern and instructions too


----------



## pamjlee

donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thank you thank you. That works for me!


----------



## hazy dazy 49

donna47304
could not get opened on my computer until you gave pdf for us. thank you some day i will be computer smarter. have a great day


----------



## jaml

Love the pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cindybar

[It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.

Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.[/quote]

Thanks, you helped us alot.


----------



## mboothey

thank you, it is beautiful.


----------



## pinkrose1969

I love this....I can not wait until I can do this with my knook. All you knookers this is something you all should try.


----------



## busybeeanne

Thank you for page 2. I'm good--but not that good


----------



## patchz

Thank you Donna47304 for adding the PDF file attachments I forgot that over half the people on here are in other countrys and this was my first pattern I have posted on this site let alone any other site so thank you again.

I am glad that it is what alot of people was looking/not looking for but gave a lot of ideas

enjoy all

Patchz


----------



## GogoJules

Lovely pattern. Are there instructions for sewing it together and doing the bit around the neck? That would be of great help.
Thanks.


----------



## TxCynDoll

pamjlee said:


> patchz said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I forget page 2 so here it is.
> how to assemble
> 
> 
> 
> The download comes up really small and I am having trouble seeing it. Would you have a link for it or some more info on where you got the pattern? It really is lovely and I think my daughter would love one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pam
Click to expand...

Same here...



donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the PDF files, prints light, but I can still read it... lovely Poncho...


----------



## tookie

donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the pdf pages. Love this poncho!


----------



## RobynMay

Thank you again! All pages printed and wools organised!


----------



## GogoJules

Hi there
I don't seem to be able to find the 2nd page of this delilghtful Poncho pattern.
What should I be doing?
GogoJules


----------



## soneka

Aha, the 2nd page makes sense. I was feeling "DUH". Thanks.


----------



## donna47304

GogoJules said:


> I don't seem to be able to find the 2nd page of this delilghtful Poncho pattern.
> What should I be doing?
> GogoJules


Go to the last post on page 2 of this thread and the link for page 2 is there.

I hope someone makes this and posts a picture. I can see so many possibilities for it!


----------



## Cindylu

Did you use small needles & fingering or sock yarn ? Thanks !


----------



## patchz

I just used a 12ply or chuncky yarn with no. 7mm(2)


----------



## aussienan

patchz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


Thank you so much patchz, it is a really lovely poncho & I love the colour.

Trish (Another Aussie).

:thumbup:


----------



## GogoJules

Thanks Patchz for the updated Poncho pattern. I finally downloaded the pdf files and look forward to trying it out. From another "southern hemispherian" near Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## riggy

I managed to download it but only with help of hubby and cant wait to get started, it a lovely pattern


----------



## jojulia

I have been looking for this Poncho...thanks for the offering!


----------



## ma2ska

thank you for posting the pdf files. With the weather turning colder here in Canada this pattern is perfect!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, this is perfect.


donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cindylu said:


> Did you use small needles & fingering or sock yarn ? Thanks !


The second line of the first post in this topic says, It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".
So, choose your own yarn(s), and venture outside the box!

US knitters! Take note! The pattern is written with UK needle size. Where is says One pair 7.00mm (No.2) knitting needles, it does *NOT* mean US #2!!


----------



## ma2ska

Thanks Jessica-Jean - I didn't notice this until you pointed it out. Saved me some time and trouble 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Cindylu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use small needles & fingering or sock yarn ? Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> The second line of the first post in this topic says, It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".
> So, choose your own yarn(s), and venture outside the box!
> 
> US knitters! Take note! The pattern is written with UK needle size. Where is says One pair 7.00mm (No.2) knitting needles, it does *NOT* mean US #2!!
Click to expand...


----------



## deborah337

Do any of you do Pinterest? It's very handy for keeping track of patterns you see. Just pin and you can go right to the site of the pattern.


----------



## Oma42

Thanks for clearing that up, Jessica-Jean. I was wondering about it, too. Size 2 for a poncho?? Can't be...


----------



## Myrle

This pattern was written for 8ply and 4mm needles I believe.


----------



## patchz

KnittingVal said:


> This pattern was written for 8ply and 4mm needles I believe.


the orginal pattern is in a chunky weight (12ply)

but could be made using worst weight (8ply) and 4mm needles all thaqt you would have to do is make more square for say another row on each side.


----------



## ValB

Thanks for posting this lovely pattern Jessica. I've downloaded it and will get the wool on Saturday. It is just what I've been looking for, and so straight forward isn't it... ? make as many squares as needed to go round you lol
Thanks again. 
Ps. We are in the UK but have friends in Lorraine so know Montreal well


----------



## Birchwoods

This is so pretty.

Can someone send this pattern in pdf file. I can't seem to get it in this format.
Thanks


----------



## patchz

here is the pattern in pdf form


----------



## MaryCarter

This is my current project........because I live in the tropics I am knitting it in a cotton blend, and hopefully I will get to wear it a few times during the colder months. I can take it with me when we travel to colder climates anyway so it won't just sit in the wardrobe unloved. I love it. A big thank you for the pattern too by the way!
I am using 5 ply cotton, and size 8 needles, which do make much smaller squares, so I suppose I will just have to make more squares than the pattern suggests.


----------



## patchz

that is the best thing about this pattern you can use any ply and any needles and make as many as you need to make the garment the size you would like.

you could even change to pattern of the squares, by making a holey pattern and cottons you could quite easly make a poncho to go over a swim suit for summer.


----------



## Birchwoods

Both downlands are the same


----------



## patchz

Birchwoods said:


> Both downlands are the same


sorry guys I did realise
here is the first page for the poncho


----------



## tammyc77

I love it - thanks!!


----------



## ValB

The beauty of this pattern is that it can be done in any size, any ply wool. You don't even need to keep to the same pattern of stitches. I love it


----------



## Birchwoods

Thanks so much for the pattern dowload.


----------



## Birchwoods

Thanks so much for the pattern dowload.


----------



## riggy

I agree thanks for the pattern I've knitted it and its great although I did leave the fringe off because I'm a bit short and it would have been too long on me, but it still looks good, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpot

Thank you. It certainly is. I am on


----------



## Denise 48

looks lovely have download but appear to have only got 1st page is there another thanks


----------



## mvitale

Denise 48 said:


> looks lovely have download but appear to have only got 1st page is there another thanks


scroll down a little on pg 1 and u will see #2 download to assemble


----------



## jlschulke

donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thank you for putting it in Pdf format!!!


----------



## ValB

I've started mine girls. Squares coming off the needles like eggs through a hen


----------



## donna47304

ValB said:


> I've started mine girls. Squares coming off the needles like eggs through a hen


Good for you! Can't wait to see one made. It's certainly on my list of projects, but I'm afraid it'll be awhile before I get to it.

Make sure you post a picture.


----------



## fiberlover

I am new to this and may not know all the ins and outs. I am trying to get to the second page of this wonderful poncho pattern and cannot get there. Help, please!


----------



## donna47304

fiberlover said:


> I am new to this and may not know all the ins and outs. I am trying to get to the second page of this wonderful poncho pattern and cannot get there. Help, please!


Go to the last entry on Page 2 of this discussion and you'll find the second page of the poncho pattern.

It is lovely, isn't it?


----------



## Linheln

Absolutely amazing poncho pattern. Just what I've been lookin for. Thankyou so much.


----------



## patchz

here is the pattern in pdf form
pg1 (Download) 
pg 2 (Download)


----------



## Denise 48

Hi what am i doing wrong im doing 17st and 13cm but its not 13cm square its 13 down and 17across :-(


----------



## patchz

the tension for this poncho is 12.5st and 23 rows = 10cm this is for the inca yarn
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-australia-inca
this link will show you what inca is in size and wieght

what is size needles are you using and what wieght yarn

if you are using another yarn and needles the size of the squares will be different.

cast on 20 st and knit every row for about 15 cm. see how many st and rows = 10cm and this will help with working out how many st and rows you need for your squares

I hope I haven't confused you more.

if you need more help please PM me


----------



## ValB

I wouldn't worry too much about tension. We are only knitting squares so it isn't the end of the world. My tension didn't quite match the pattern so I used a size 1 needle to get it right. Sadly, it is many, many years since I've been as slim as the model in the picture, so I increased the amount of wool (considerably :lol: ) The joy of this pattern is that we don't need to be exact, there isn't even any need to keep to the same pattern stitches of the squares, we can add our own designs. I'm really enjoying knitting this and because of the large needles , it is growing quickly


----------



## normajean

I just love this Poncho.
What to make it for me.
I've never made anything for myself.
In my many years of knitting.
Thank you immensely.
warm hugs,
Norma Jean


----------



## yelowdog

vtblume said:


> Thank you for the lovely pattern. I will be making this one for myself! I think I will pass on the fringe, and do some other edging if needed, but am very excited to give it a try.


I agree here, it's a lovely pattern but I will omit the fringe also. Been looking for a simple poncho pattern for sometime now and this will fill the bill. Thanks patchez for sharing with us.


----------



## oannejay

I think I understand the problem about why I have to try 5 or 6 times to download something. Wait until the word 'download' is distinct blue, when it is light blue some one else is downloading it. This is only my assumption. I now have page 1 and 2 , I really love this poncho!!!!!


----------



## leahkay

Dlclose said:


> patchz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".
> 
> 
> 
> I can open this pattern on my i pad but can't print from it. I cannot open it on my computer. So can you tell me where to get the original pattern?
Click to expand...

You could email the pattern to yourself from your Ipad?


----------



## soneka

oannejay said:


> I think I understand the problem about why I have to try 5 or 6 times to download something. Wait until the word 'download' is distinct blue, when it is light blue some one else is downloading it. This is only my assumption. I now have page 1 and 2 , I really love this poncho!!!!!


I always had trouble, too. Then I tried clicking my right mouse, clicking on "open in new window", and it worked! Not a problem since.


----------



## jdh

This is neat!
But, I went to download it, and it came up as a picture
in Microsoft Word. 
I could not do anything with saving the pattern, as I
do not have rights to word on my computer, I did not
purchase it, so I can only read from it.
Normally I can copy and paste from it, but as this was
in picture format, I could not do anything with it.
Any chance you could save it in a different format and
send it to me?
It is beautiful, and I would love to knitt it for my sister.
Judy


----------



## donna47304

jdh said:


> This is neat!
> 
> Any chance you could save it in a different format and
> send it to me?
> It is beautiful, and I would love to knitt it for my sister.
> Judy


Look at the bottom of page 2 of this thread. It's been converted to pdf and you have to download both pages.

I'd love to see someone's finished poncho!


----------



## jdh

Thanks Donna, found the PDF download.
I saved it, hope to start it soon.
Judy


----------



## tbbrown12369

I have tried to print your Most Popular Poncho. However the printer can't print it out. I tried the download, but it will not print the poncho.
Sincerely Tammy


----------



## donna47304

tbbrown12369 said:


> I have tried to print your Most Popular Poncho. However the printer can't print it out. I tried the download, but it will not print the poncho.
> Sincerely Tammy


Tammy, did you try the PDF files on page two of this thread? Let me know if you need further help.


----------



## patchz

there are also PDF downloads on page 6

hope these help


----------



## tbbrown12369

Patchz,
I will give it another try tomarrow with the ad of PDF download.
thanks Tammy


----------



## tbbrown12369

Donna,
I did not try the PDF download, but I will try tomarrow.
Thank you and all the other ladies for you help. I will let you know if I get it. 
Thanks Tammy


----------



## redcaboose1708

Awesome ! I love this.....


----------



## dirtev

I am excited to try this out. I think it would make a wonderful gift. Pictures when I am done


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

I have a Question.. for the neck ribbing.. its it knitted on or is it knitted and then sewn on ??? Thanks And sorry if this is a dumb question 


Susie


----------



## patchz

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I have a Question.. for the neck ribbing.. its it knitted on or is it knitted and then sewn on ??? Thanks And sorry if this is a dumb question
> 
> Susie


you must remember the only dumb question is one that has not been asked.

the neck band is knitted and then sown on .


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

patchz said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Question.. for the neck ribbing.. its it knitted on or is it knitted and then sewn on ??? Thanks And sorry if this is a dumb question
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> you must remember the only dumb question is one that has not been asked.
> 
> the neck band is knitted and then sown on .
Click to expand...

Thank u for that !!! It looks like something even I can acomplish!! Now i just have to find a soft suitable yarn.. im not yarn savy..yet! Been dealing mostly with acrylics so far! Thank u again !


----------



## riggy

I've actually made this poncho, was great to do, but unfortunately the neck is too big for me and I should have made it in thicker wool as I've only worn it once and I was really cold underneath it even though I had a jumper on as well, But what a chore that going to be to make it again, not!


----------



## donna47304

riggy said:


> I've actually made this poncho, was great to do, but unfortunately the neck is too big for me and I should have made it in thicker wool as I've only worn it once and I was really cold underneath it even though I had a jumper on as well, But what a chore that going to be to make it again, not!


Any chance you could show us a picture of your poncho and tell us what yard and needle size you did use. Couldn't you pick up stitches around the neck and pull it in some? Sad to think it's disappointing to you.

Donna


----------



## riggy

donna47304 said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually made this poncho, was great to do, but unfortunately the neck is too big for me and I should have made it in thicker wool as I've only worn it once and I was really cold underneath it even though I had a jumper on as well, But what a chore that going to be to make it again, not!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could show us a picture of your poncho and tell us what yard and needle size you did use. Couldn't you pick up stitches around the neck and pull it in some? Sad to think it's disappointing to you.
> 
> Donna
Click to expand...

Here it is then.... :-D


----------



## donna47304

Well, I think it looks very nice on you and couldn't you single crochet around the neck, thus pulling it in to where you'd be more happy with it.

I love the neutral color. Thanks for sharing!

Donna


----------



## riggy

Thanks Donna thats a very good idea I'd hate not to be able to wear it. Oops I've just remembered I ran out of wool on the last tassels, back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Orrrrrr u can mabe use another yarn say like... fur or something like that to make it match ur exsisting yarn ... just a thought,, and i agree it looks stunning on u  Very good job on that 


Susie


----------



## donna47304

riggy said:


> Oops I've just remembered I ran out of wool on the last tassels, back to the drawing board I guess


I agree . . . maybe use another color or another option is to thread sewing elastic (nearly invisible) around the neck drawing it up to the place you want it. When worn, it would not look ruffled but would smooth out but no longer stretch like it can now.

Fix it for sure! Too nice not to!

Donna


----------



## soneka

Much too nice not to wear it! Perhaps a varigated yarn with the main color, and continue with a neck edge. A nice poncho for sure, and it looks so nice on you.


----------



## GeorgiaSong

Love this poncho! You make it look even more adorable.


----------



## patchz

I found my poncho in one of my boxes thought I would show to you


----------



## riggy

Love the colour


----------



## donna47304

Thanks for showing your poncho. I like the neckline. It looks very useable!


----------



## ellenC

oh thank you for the pattern , I'm going to try and work out what to do for a 2 year old. love the design simple but not plain.


----------



## Jan520

Beautiful poucho. Thank you for sharing. Glad I read all the posts and found page 2. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## donna47304

ellenC said:


> oh thank you for the pattern , I'm going to try and work out what to do for a 2 year old. love the design simple but not plain.


Let us know how you do with downsizing; sounds like a good idea for any age. I think my 13 y/o twin granddaughters would like this style.


----------



## Kelleycshaw

Thank you!


----------



## Archer1955

patchz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen here is the Poncho pattern.
> It may be done in any wool, any size and dare I say it "any time in no time".


Wow, that looks nice and being a very new knitter, it also looks somewhat easy! Thank you so much for posting the photo and pattern.

Richard in Charlotte, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## NJQuiet1

donna47304 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i cant get it  Is there a simpler link to where i can find this awesome pattern??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Word doc which is why some are having trouble. When converted to a Pdf, it is page size.
> 
> Here are the two Pdf's, each page on a separate file.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the PDFs. Although I was able to print the pattern instructions, I know I'd lose them amongst the many others I have in my 'someday' file!


----------



## Valandra

Thank you, love the pattern and all the help.


----------



## GeorgiaSong

Beautiful !


----------



## jonichristian

I've downloaded this pattern. It's a one page pattern that shows how to knit all squares. It is incomplete because it does not show how to piece together after squares are completed or how to make the collar.

Please help!

Joni


----------



## Rafiki

jonichristian said:


> I've downloaded this pattern. It's a one page pattern that shows how to knit all squares. It is incomplete because it does not show how to piece together after squares are completed or how to make the collar. Please help! Joni


If you scroll down a little further on page 1 of this post the second page for the pattern is posted - which includes the joining and the collar. Regards.


----------



## Tontoof3

This is a nice pattern for me to practice my knitting! I like the fact that you can make them into squares. I can always pick out my best squares for assembly!


----------



## MaryCarter

This was also my favourite poncho pattern, until I started knitting it. My squares would not match the size required, so I undid it all. I think from memory the squares were meant to be five inches square, but mine were more like three inches square......but it is lovely isn't it?


----------



## Celiapal

Is there only one page to this pattern? Wondering how you finished the neck line and approx. how many squares did you make?


----------



## Celiapal

Sorry, found page 2!


----------



## njbetsy

I love this poncho but can't figure out what yarn to use. Any recommendations?


----------



## sophiavn

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanimal

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## carol watts

I would love to make this poncho but I can't access and don't see a page 2. Please help


----------



## patchz

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107305-2.html

scroll down to the last entry on this page and you will find both pages in PDF form


----------



## Roses and cats

Thank you for sharing. It's a very pretty poncho.


----------



## olithia

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hubleyddavis

Hi - Was there a picture posted of your finished poncho. I'm only seeing the original posting and would love to see another. Love the first one. Thank you.


----------



## diobsession

I don't normally like most ponchos but this one is just beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## knitteerli

Love that poncho. Thanks for posting.


----------



## patchz

page 8 has the one I made


----------



## britmaid

love the poncho but cant download pattern - help please Doreen


----------



## Birte

How would I make this to fit a 6 year old little girl....


----------



## knitteerli

Very nice, and lots of time to knit a few before Christmas.


----------



## Birte

Any idea how to down size the pattern to make it suitable for 6 year old granddaughter?


----------



## Birte

Did you work out how to make it for a child? I would like to make one for my granddaughter


----------



## Birte

Would you know how to down size it to fit a child?


----------



## patchz

You could try using a thinner ply and smaller needles.


----------



## Birte

I had thought of decreasing the number of stitches?


----------



## patchz

that would work also
just make as many squares as you need to fit a child.
best of luck I hope it works for you


----------



## Annsb

How many yards in a 50 gram ball? 15balls x 50 grams equals how many yards?
Thanks


----------



## patchz

each ball equals 63 yards so that is about 945 yards in total
here is a link to the yarns information http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-australia-inca


----------



## Lilyan

Thank you "patchz", it is lovely.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly


----------



## mamilore

Exelente


----------



## nannee

Just ran across this interesting poncho pattern, wondering how many people knitted it...and were able to achieve a size that fit them ... I'm not experienced in joining squares and also curious what method they used


----------



## nankat

So how does one locate a pattern so quickly?


----------



## ozkiwi1

thank you for the pdf's now to put all three files into one PDF


----------



## Seahawker

Thank you so much .


----------



## eneira12

beautiful


----------



## Pealark

Thanks. Got them 1st try. Loving squares recently. So this is ideal for me.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

Great pattern. So many possibilities.


----------

